# What do you guys think of my Buck(s)??



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I was wondering if you could tell me what you think about my buck and future buck.

The red boer is the older buck of about 3 to 4 years
The Black boer is about 5 months in the last picture.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

The last picture is of the black buck in his winter fur so he is a little puffy


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

The red headed buck is 100% boer but not papered
The black headed buck is 75% boer and 25% nubian, His father is papered.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll give it a shot:

Red buck:
Pros:
-Looks to be a nice width
-Long bodied
-Good legs
-Good rump slope
-Good feet/hooves/pasturns
-Seems to know his job!
-Nice set of horns 

Cons:
-Uphill from chine (or is that winter hair?)
-Body is narrow from top to bottom (I believe that's called depth of body?)
-Top line is not level
-Well built, but could have some more muscle

Black buck:
The Nubian is coming out in his width, muscling and overall he has a light look, not a heavy boer body. Has a slight dairy look, very slight, though.

Pros:
-his tail is big for such a little guy!
-Well blended
-Top line is pretty good
-Rump's got a lovely slope
-Nice feet/pasturns

Cons:
-I think he could have a more powerful front end-lack of brisket
-He could have a longer body
-Not too much muscle, yet
-Back legs look a little posty...
-Front legs aren't straight


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you!!! Yea I noticed that the red buck's back isn't the straightest. And I'm going to wait and see how the black buck shapes up. The lack of muscling could also be the place where I live. Its just scrub land and harsh winters so i wouldn't expect them to be that muscular.


----------

